# Dark Circles/ bags under eyes



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get rid of dark circles under the eyes, I must get about 5 hours sleep every night due to work early and 1 year old not sleeping properly and dont look very nice  lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

sun glasses, sorry mate 5 hrs is not enough sleep for me i need more or i look like a panda


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You were'nt readyandwaiting b4 where you? mg:


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

lucanuk said:


> sun glasses, sorry mate 5 hrs is not enough sleep for me i need more or i look like a panda


wish i could get more mate but im out the door at 5 am to get to the gym at 7am before I start work


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You were'nt readyandwaiting b4 where you? mg:


Nar wernt me mate :S


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I think getting enough sleep is the only way you can get rid of them


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

damn thought there could of been a special fix


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

google liquid foundation or tinted moisturiser :whistling:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

ask your sister for some make up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dandaman1990 said:


> Nar wernt me mate :S


Thank god!

Eye make up/concealer is good,don't help my bags though! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Bags can also be caused by a poor diet and too much alcohol. Smoking can also be an issue.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

theres injections which increase co2 in the area and suppose to rid darkness, theres surgery or superficial means such as eye cooling mask or a cheap fix is get a roll on pen for dark circles for about a tenner


----------



## Miracle-Man (Jul 20, 2011)

Should u be training on such little sleep? Sleep, hydration and good fats will help. I read about some injection or surgery. I think 'concealer' hides eyebags?

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.432709,-0.125100


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

if I had dark circles due to 1yr old I would bin it immidiately,no joke .this is lonely women's job raising kids and ****


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> if I had dark circles due to 1yr old I would bin it immidiately,no joke .this is lonely women's job raising kids and ****


Wtf?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

On a more normal note try eye masks the ones you can put in the fridge.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> if I had dark circles due to 1yr old I would bin it immidiately,no joke .this is lonely women's job raising kids and ****


Negged


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

If your eyes are dark then tan the rest of your face to match.

Lol I have the same problem, its not down to sleep though because I get a good 8 hours a night!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

JimboSlice said:


> Negged


Repped lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dandaman1990 said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of dark circles under the eyes, I must get about 5 hours sleep every night due to work early and 1 year old not sleeping properly and dont look very nice  lol


I thought that was from the liver?


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gunna try the eye masks i saw some on amazon for cheap


----------



## Envz (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had dark circles under my eyes for ages, I've been looking into sorting it out for a while, from what I've read you just need to maintain a good nights sleep, and drink plenty of water with a good diet, also there is a product you can use in the morning to cover them up if that isn't working for you, for what ever reason, once I find it I'll PM you with the link mate.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Envz said:


> I've had dark circles under my eyes for ages, I've been looking into sorting it out for a while, from what I've read you just need to maintain a good nights sleep, and drink plenty of water with a good diet, also there is a product you can use in the morning to cover them up if that isn't working for you, for what ever reason, once I find it I'll PM you with the link mate.


Yeah I think keeping hydrated is probably the main thing? And maybe quitting smoking


----------



## Envz (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah man, I don't drink hardly enough water, never have done so presumably that's why I have them, also I rarely get a good nights sleep :s


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> sun glasses, sorry mate 5 hrs is not enough sleep for me i need more *or i look like a panda*


I know the feeling mate. Best treatment is sleep 5 hours isnt enough as a rule. You can survive on 2-3 for long periods but you will destroy yourself. Under about 7 hours is neurologically defeciant for healing your system in my opinion.


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Envz said:


> I've had dark circles under my eyes for ages, I've been looking into sorting it out for a while, from what I've read you just need to maintain a good nights sleep, and drink plenty of water with a good diet, also there is a product you can use in the morning to cover them up if that isn't working for you, for what ever reason, once I find it I'll PM you with the link mate.


cheers mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you tried TCM. It does work, for so may ailments.

http://www.soothe.ca/articole/article19_dark_circles_2.htm


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

had this problem myself what worked 4 was squeezing a fresh lemon in my eyes every night before bed.

try it and report back to us in morning. :innocent:


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol haha dont think i want to try that one lol


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> had this problem myself what worked 4 was squeezing a fresh lemon in my eyes every night before bed.
> 
> try it and report back to us in morning. :innocent:


That reminds me! If you've made a cup of tea put the teabag(s) in your eyes... It's called tea bagging, its class. You should tell all your mates that you love tea bagging, it will get you major street cred :thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you always had dark circles?

Genetically some are more pre disposed to them than others.

Are they just dark or puffy and dark?

If they are puffy its related to water retention in that area and the suggestions of teabags/eyemasks etc would help to relieve that a little.

If they are dark thats more tricky as basically the skin in that under eye area on you is a bit thinner so the blood vessels are showing through more and usually if you have this and look at your parents ones of them will have it too, increasing sleep would help to a certain extent as you said 5 hours is clearly not enough and has a detrimental effect on the skin, health and well being in the short and long term. But on the whole if its just the darkness and you increase sleep and it still remains there is very little you can do apart from going down the concealment route....

and with this in mind just remember when it comes to concealing blemishes 'light attracts, dark detracts' so going to light or glowy or reflective in your concealer as many have a tendancy to do will only atttact attention to them stick with a colour fairly close to your own skin tone and of a very light fluidy nature nothing to heavy and thick.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't rub them so much. The skin under your eyes is very thin and bruises easily. Constantly rubbing them (like when you're tired) can make then dark and ugly.

I read that in a women's magazine so you know it's reliable.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

no joke.. get some piles cream and rub under yr eyes b4 bed, all the rage in hollywood... and believe me it works..!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Folks, I would bet money more times than not, dark circles under the eyes are 9 times out of 10 your liver.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

dandaman1990 said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of dark circles under the eyes, I must get about 5 hours sleep every night due to work early and 1 year old not sleeping properly and dont look very nice  lol


Use pile cream. Sounds gross but works 100%. Takes just over five applicaions to start seeing good results.

Preperation H works best, but not the USA version as its a diff formula.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Arnica is good for bruising. I used some of it on me ma's legs, & it reduced her varicose veins. Try some Arnica but ffs don't get it in your eyes.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Folks, I would bet money more times than not, dark circles under the eyes are 9 times out of 10 your liver.


expalin?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> expalin?


+1 im interested.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WannaGetHench said:


> expalin?





Bish83 said:


> +1 im interested.


Well, outside of lack of sleep or hereditary, most cases would be liver, and or kidneys.

It is just toxins and over time, it can get worse.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

im with Hacksii toxins and thining skin of the eyes due to strain can casue this, also you need enough sleep to detox the body


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

sun glasses you bunch of ugly fxckers?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Folks, I would bet money more times than not, dark circles under the eyes are 9 times out of 10 your liver.


I think if you're liver is under your eyes you are in trouble anyway :thumb:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Well, outside of lack of sleep or hereditary, most cases would be liver, and or kidneys.
> 
> It is just toxins and over time, it can get worse.


how do you get rid of these toxins then?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

tea bags and cucumber i'm been TOLD! in my ear works a treat.....apparently. i was about to say to her that it obviously doesn't work but thankfully came to my senses and realised i like my bollocks where they are :innocent:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> if I had dark circles due to 1yr old I would bin it immidiately,no joke .this is lonely women's job raising kids and ****


IDIOT!

Also Negged, Congrats on been the first person i've seen on here with Red Rep & in all of 32 posts nice going chap!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WannaGetHench said:


> how do you get rid of these toxins then?


Well, lets say it is alcohol or drugs, you drop them and let the liver heal up.

Antixodiants would be a good idea, drink enough water as well as dehydration can cause dark circles too.

Liver is the second largest organ in the body and has massive blood flow to it.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Well, lets say it is alcohol or drugs, you drop them and let the liver heal up.
> 
> Antixodiants would be a good idea, drink enough water as well as dehydration can cause dark circles too.
> 
> Liver is the second largest organ in the body and has massive blood flow to it.


dont do either of those and still have them fml, best start having a few early nights then.


----------

